# KCY - CBS Loophole Question



## RRrich (Dec 17, 2009)

I live in St. Louis - my "home station" is KWD or STL

I got an AGR ticket KCY to CBS - the AGR clerk was amazed at 5 days/nights on the train for a 1 zone 15,000 point trip. OK no prob

My question is which MRR 311 or 313 should I take. 311 gets into KCY at 2:10pm. 313 gets in at 9:40pm. The SWC leaves at 10:55pm

ARROW will book 313 to 3 (SWC) so it is a guaranteed connection but I don't think I want to link the reservations and I am worried that a heavy snow will/might delay 313 beyond when SWC leaves.

What suggestions do you have?


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm interested in the same question. I plan to do the KCY to CBS but I'll originate from Chicago.

I was planning to take Lincoln Service from CHI to STL, then the MRR onto KCY, but I was afraid

that I would arrive too late for the SWC connection. I thought I would spend the night and take

the SWC the following day. I may just take the SWC from CHI to KCY on a paid ticket, then start

my AGR trip at KCY.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 17, 2009)

I am planning the same Loophole sometime next year, but will drive up from Oklahoma and leave the vehicle in Kansas City, returning on the _*Lincoln Service/ MRR, *_not having to worry about a connection. But I would error on the side of caution and arrive in Kansas City early. There is plenty to do at and around the station, and be sure to take on dinner at the *Hereford House* at 20th and Main. You'll enjoy one of the best steaks or prime ribs you can imagine!


----------



## BeckysBarn (Dec 17, 2009)

RRrich said:


> I live in St. Louis - my "home station" is KWD or STL
> I got an AGR ticket KCY to CBS - the AGR clerk was amazed at 5 days/nights on the train for a 1 zone 15,000 point trip. OK no prob
> 
> My question is which MRR 311 or 313 should I take. 311 gets into KCY at 2:10pm. 313 gets in at 9:40pm. The SWC leaves at 10:55pm
> ...


Guaranteed connection means Amtrak takes care of you. I realize this may cause problems for your schedule. Personally, I wouldn't hesitate to take the 313.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 17, 2009)

I took this trip last month (Nov.), came up on the Eagle from Texas which has been arriving very early into STL most days. Since they don't load RR#311 until 8AM or so you wait in the main waiting room until they announce the train. It's worth it to upgrade to biz class, this is a very nice ride!

As the other poster said, there;s plenty to do in KCY, I went to the Black Baseball Museum and Jazz Hall of Fame (same building)in the Historic 18th and Vine area, ate Bar-B-Q @ the original Arthur Bryants (it was lots of food, not too expensive and good! ) It is a distance so a cab will be necessary but it's only like $7-8, KCY is not an expensive town! 

Plenty to do wondering around the grand old Union Station also even if it does seem ghost like @ night! You can check your baggage or leave it with the baggage room for $3, I'd say it's worth it to spend the day there, I really liked KCY,

St. Louis is OK but I thought KCY was more interesting!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 17, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> ate Bar-B-Q @ the original Arthur Bryants (it was ... good! )


  

BBQ that is not beef - and you say it's good? :huh: If word gets out, you'll be exiled from Texas! :lol: (But we will welcome you in the USA!  )


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 17, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > ate Bar-B-Q @ the original Arthur Bryants (it was ... good! )
> ...


Pork,ribs,chicken,turkey,ham,beef, it's all good! Texas might still have em beat on brisket but there's no such thing as bad Bar-B-Q, only bad cooks! :lol:


----------



## rile42 (Dec 18, 2009)

Shanghai,

I'm considering the same trip starting in Chicago. What is to keep you from booking the KC to Columbus trip though AGR and then booking a coach ticket on the SWC from Chicago on the same train that you'll be using in Kansas City? I did that last year on a similar AGR trip from Wolf Point to Denver.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks, I am considering that option.

I have never ridden on the Lincoln Service or the Missouri River Runner, so I was going

that route and connecting to the SWC at KCY.


----------



## chertling (Dec 20, 2009)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> But I would error on the side of caution and arrive in Kansas City early. There is plenty to do at and around the station, and be sure to take on dinner at the *Hereford House* at 20th and Main. You'll enjoy one of the best steaks or prime ribs you can imagine!


Actually, the Hereford House at 20th and Main caught fire about a year ago and will not be reopening. However, the same ownership group recently opened the "Prime Rib Grill, by Hereford House" at 20th and Walnut, one block east of the former Hereford House. The menu does focus more on prime rib than steak and the atmosphere is more casual than the Hereford House. If you have your heart set on the "original" Hereford House, there are still several locations in the suburbs. Pierpont's at Union Station is owned by the same group as well... but it is a bit more upscale.


----------

